# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  LUTJE Të zgjedhura nga Kurani dhe Hadithi

## ebemtravel

Eudhu bil-lahi minesh-shejtanir-raxhim! Bismil-lahir-Rahmanir-Rahim.


Përmbajtja 
Hyrja ........................  
Kushtet e lutjeve ..........  
Dobite e lutjeve .............  
Fillimi                         
Lutja Kur zgjohemi nga gjumi ...
Lutja e mëngjezit ...........   
Lutjet Ku-ranore  
Lutja e Hz.Ademit a.s.  .....   
Lutja e Hz.Nuhit a.s.   .....   
Lutje e Hz.Ibrahimit a.s. .... 
Lutja e Hz.Ejubit a.s .......  
Lutja e Hz.Lutit a.s. .......  
Lutja e Hz.Shuajbit a.s. ....  
Lutja e Hz.Jusufit a.s. .....  
Lutja e Hz.Junusit a.s. .....  
Lutja e Hz.Zekerijahut a.s...  
Lutja e Hz.Sylejmanit a.s....  
Lutja e HZ. Musait a.s. ..............    
Lutja e Hz.Isa a.s. ........   
Lutja e Hz.Muhammedit.s.a.v.s. 
Lutja e Sahabëve.............. 
Lutja kunër cytjeve te djajëve 
Lutja e besimtarëve të sinqertë
El-Fatiha  ..................................... 
Suretul-Ihlas ..................................
Suretul-Felek .................................
Suretun-Nas  ..................................
EL Bekare .....................................
AJETUL-KURSI ................................
El-Muminun ...................
EL Bekare .....................................
Lutja e Teubes ................
Lutjet nga Suneti 
Lutja gjatë Haxhit ........... 
Lutje pë falje ............... 
Lutje te ndryshme ..........
Lutja e Istigfarit ............
Emri(EL-ISMUL-ADHAM) ..
L.nese te godit ndonje telashe.
Lutja kunder shirkut ..........
Lutja kunder pagjumëmësisë ..
Lutja e udhtimit ............. 
Lutje te ndryshme ..........
Lutja Kur zgjohemi nga gjumi ..
Lutje te ndryshme ..........
Lutjet e preferuara ........
Lutja e mbrëmjes ............. 
Dhikrer  Përfundimi...................
                                   LUTJE
            Të zgjedhura nga Kurani dhe Hadithi
Lutja është prej ilaçeve më të dobishme.Ajo parandalon fatkeqësitë,
i mënjanon dhe i lehtëson në rast se ato ndodhin.Lutja është arma e muslimanit.
Në rastet fatkeqësive,lutja kalon në tri situata:
E para: Kur tregohet më e fortë se fatkeqësia dhe e largon atë.
E dyta: Kur tregohet më e dobët se fatkeqësia,lutja arrin ta dobësojë fatkeqësin.
E treta;Kur Lutja i bën ballë fatkeqësisë dhe anasjelltas.Si rrjedhojë,tëdyja luftojë njëra-tjetrën.
Nga Aishja (r.a) transmetohet se Pejgamberi a.s. ka thënë:
Paralajmërimi nuk i bën dobi paracaktimit(kaderi) të Allahut Madherishëm,por lutja bën dobi për atë që ka ndodhur apo që nuk ka ndodhur.Në të vërtetë,kur fatkeqësia zbret,atë e pengon Lutja,e keshtu ato luftojnë njëra tjetrën deri ditën e gjykimit. 


                                 -HYRJE-
Madhëruar dhe Falënderuar i qoftë Allahut (subhanehu ue teala), Lavdiploti,Mëshiruesi,Bamirësi dhe Bujari,i cili robit të tij ja shpalli Kuranin që të jetë vërejtje për tërë botërat,dergojm Salavat mbi Pejgamberin tonë të dashur Muhammedit[sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ,familjes së tij,shokëve të tij dhe ithtareve të tij, kënaqësia e Allahut qoftë mbi të gjith ata. 
Lutje do të thotë kërkesë është një gjë tejet e rëndësishme në jetën e njeriut,ku sipas shkënces islame , lutja i drejtohet vetëm Allahut Madhëruar,Krijuesit të botëve.
Prandaj ,lutja është bisedë me zë të ulur me Krijuesin tënd,rrugë sekrete përmes cilës fitohet fuqia shpirtërore nga burimi kryesor.Lutja ringjallë shpirtin e njeriut dhe e orienton atë në rrugë të drejtë.
*Kushtet që duhet plotësuar gjat lutjes ,dhe rregullat e mirësjelljes me rastin e lutjes.

1) Që lutja të fillojë me falënderim ndaj All-llahut të Madhërishëm,pastaj më lavdërimin e emrave dhe cilesive të Tij,dhe kërkimin e bekimit për Pejgamberin e Tij [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem],e pastaj të lutet për çka të dojë!përseri në fund falënderojm All-llahun e Madhërishëm dhe dërgojm selavat mbi Pejgamberin  [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem].
2) Të jetë i vendosur, i sinqert, më vemendje dhe përkushtim dhe konzentrim kur lutet duke zbatuar rregullat e përgjithshme të lutjes e plotësisht më bindje i sigurtë në plotësimin e lutjes.
Pejgamberi i Allahut[sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem]ka thënë:Kur luteni,asnjëri prej jush të mos deklarojnë:
O Allah më fal,nëse do,ose o Zot,më mëshiro,nëse do,por të bejë vendosmërisht,ngase Allahu nuk mund të udhërohet,kur I lutemi Allahut,jeni të sigurt se do tu përgjigjet me dijeni se Allahu nuk pranon dua nga një zemër indiferente dhe neglizhente!.  
3) Devotshmëri dhe qëndrushmëriua,mbështetje në Allahun [subhanehu ue teala]
4) Kujdes për ushqim, të jetë hallall dhe veshmbathja të jetë e (paster në trup),me abdes,në vënde ku nuk ka fotografi dhe qen,sepse ato pengojnë hyrjen e melekëve.
5) Lutja bëhet në ditë me vlerë të veçantë dhe kohërat ku Allahu Madhërishëm pranon lutjet p.sh:
në sexhde, në mes të Ezanit e Ikametit,mbas Farzit,në pjesen e fund të Natës,në Arafat etj.
6) Që të lutet vazhdimisht dhe lutjen ta përsëritet tri hërë dhe kur kërkon ,kërkohet tri here.
7) Që gjatë duasë me duar të ngritura të drejtohemi nga Kibla
8)Emri më i madh i Zotit është Ismul-Adham,për të cilin thuhet se All-llahu i Madhërishem më siguri do tia pranojë lutjen atij që i lutet më atë emër.
                          Disa nga dobitë e lutjes.
Dobitë e lutjes janë:
* Të afron pran Allahut Madhërishëm. 
* është prej mjekimit më të dobishëm për sëmundjet bashkohore si brenga,pikëllimi dhe shqetësimi.
* më anë të lutjes mund të ndihmon vëllan dhe zbaton hadithinkush prej jush ka mundësi ti sjell vëllait ndonjë dobi,le ta bëjë atë!
* Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë:
-All-llahu zemërohet më ate që nuk kërkon (asgjë) prej tij
-All-llahu është i turpshëm dhe bujar.i vjen turp-kur njeriu i çon duart(dhe i lutet)-ti kthejë bosh dhe të pikëlluar.
-Dora e All-llahut është (gjithnjë) plot.
Lutjet më të mira e më të bukura janë nga Kurani famelartë prandaj fillojm më lutje nga  Kurani  ku këto lutje kan përparësi ndaj lutjeve të tjera,ku Lavdërimi i Lavdiplotit është dua,sepse Ai e din nevojat tona dhe pikërisht nisemi nga lutjet e më të dashurve të Allahut Madhërishëm, Pejgamberëve:

Bismil-lah,ves-salatu ves-selamu ala resulil-lah
[Më emrin e All-llahut,përshëndetja dhe shpëtimi qofshin mbi të Dërguarin e All-llahut].




Kur zgjohemi nga gjumi,deklarojm:
EL-HAMDU LIL-LAHIL-LEDHI EMATENI THUMNME AHJANI VE ILEJHINUSHUR.
Falënderimi i qoftë Allahut i cili më bëri të vdes,e pastaj më ringjalli dhe të Ai do të kthehemi.
Lutja e mëngjezit
ALL-LLAHUMME ASBAHNA VE ASBEHAL MULKU LIL-LAHI VEL-HAMDU LIL-LAHI LA ILAHE IL-LELL-LLAHU VAHDEHU LA SHERIKE LEHU LEHUL-MULKU VE LEHUL-HAMDU VE HUVE ALA KULI SHEJIN KADIR.RABBI ESELUKE HAJRE MA FI HADHEL-JEVMI VE HAJRE MA BADEHU.RABBI EUDHU BIKE MINEL-KESELI VE SUIL-KIBER.RABBI EUDHU BIKE MIN ADHABIN FIN-NARI VE ADHABIN FIL-KABR.
*Kemi aguar,ndersa njekohësisht ka aguar edhe mbretëria dhe pushteti i Zotit.Falënderojmë Allahun!Nuk ka Zot tjetër pos Allahut Një.Atij i përket mbretëria dhe pushteti,Atij i përket mirënjohja dhe ai mundet çdo gjë.
O Zot,të lutem tma ofrosh mirësinë e ditës së sotme dhe të mirën e saj.Nga Ti kërkoj mbrojtje nga e keqja e ditës së sotme dhe e keqja pas saj.O Zoti ynë.prej Teje kërkoj mbrojtje nga përtacia dhe pleqëria e shëmtuar.O Zot,prej Teje kërkoj mbrojtje nga dënimi në zjarr dhe dënimi në varr!
EUDHU BI KELIMATIL-LAHIT-TAMATI MIN SHERRI MA HALEK
*Kërkoj mbrojtje në fjalën e përsosur të Allahut nga e keqja e çdo gjëje që e ka krijuar.
BISMIL-LAHIL-LEDHI LA JEDURRU MEASMIHI SHEJUN FIL-ERDI VE LA FIS-SEMAI VE HUVES-SEMIUL-ALIM
*Po filloj me emrin e Allahut,me emrin e cilit nuk mund të dëmtoj asgjë në tokë as në qiell,kurse Ai dëgjon çdo gjë dhe din çdo gjë.

(Koha e lutjes është prej agimit deri në lindjen e diellit,preferohët nga tri herë të thuhet)
Lutja e Ademit a.s.ata të dy thanë:
RABBENA DHALEMNA ENFUSENA VE IN LEM TAGFIR LENA VE TERHAMNA LENEKUNENNE MINEL-HASIRIN.
Zoti ynë,në i bëmë të padrejtë vetvetes,në qoftë se nuk na falë dhe nuk na mëshiron në më siguri do të jemi prej të shkatërruarve! 
(El-Araf,23)


Lutja e Hz. Nuhit a.s.Ai tha:
RABBINSURNI BIMA KEDHDHEBUN
Zoti im,më ndihmo për atë që më 
përgënjeshtrojnë.
(El-Muminun,26)

INNI MAGLUBUN FENTASIR.
Unë jam i mundur,prandaj më ndihmo!
(El-Kamer,10)
RABBIGFIR LI VE LIVALIDEJJE VE LIMEN DEHALE BEJTI MUMINEN VE LIL MUMININE VEL MUMINATI VE LA TEZIDIDH-DHALIMINE IL-LA TEBARA.
Zoti im,më falë mua dhe prindërit e mi,dhe ata që hynë në shtëpinë time,duke qenë besimtar,edhe besimtarët,ndërsa jobesimtarëve mos u shto tjetër,vetëm dëshpërim.
(Nuh,28)
Lutje a Hz Ibrahimit a.s.dhe Ismailit a.s.
RABBENA TEKABEL MINNA INNEKE ENTES-SEMIUL-ALIM.
Zoti ynë,pranoje prej nesh,se me të vërtetë Ti je që dëgjon dhe di!
(El-Bekare,127)
RABBI HEB LI HUKMEN VE ELHIKNI BISALIHIN.VEXHAL LI LISANE SIDKIN FIL AHIRIN.VEXHALNI MIN VERESETI XHENNE-TIN-NAIM.VE LA LA TUHDHINI JEVME JUBSAUN.JEVME LA JENFEU MALUN VE LA BENUN.IL-LA MEN ETAL-LAHE BI KALBIN SELIM.
Zoti im,më dhuro mua urtësi dhe më bashko me të mirët!Më bën përkujtim të mirë ndër ata që vijnë pas.Më bën prej trashëguesve të Xhenetit të begatshëm,e mos më turpëro në ditën kur do të ringjallem.Ditën kur nuk bën  dobi as malli,as fëmijët,(nuk bën dobi) vetëm kush i paraqitet Zotit me zemër të shëndoshë.
(Esh Shuara,83-85 dhe 87-89)
Lutja e Hz. Ejubit a.s.
INNI MESSENIJED-DURRU VE ENTE ERHAMUR-RAHIMIN.
Më gjeti belaja,e Ti je më Mëshiruesi ndër Mëshiruesit!
El-Enbija,83)
Lutja e Hz. Lutit a.s.
RABBI NEXHXHINI VE EHLI MIMMA JAMELUN.
Zoti im,më shpëto mua dhe familjen time nga ajo që bëjnë ata!
(Esh-Shuara,169)
RABINSURNIALEL-KAVMIL-MUFSIDIN.
O Zoti im,më ndihmo kundër popullit të prishur!
(El-Ankebut,30)

Lutja e Hz Shuajbit a.s.
ALALLAHI TEVEKELNA.RABBENEFTAH BEJNENA VE BEJNE KAVMINA BIL-HAKKI VE ENTE HAJRUL-FATIHIN.
Ne ju kemi mbështetur All-llahut.Zoti ynë,vendos mes nesh dhe mes popullit tonë gjykimin tënd të drejtë,se Ti je më i miri gjykatës
(El-Araf,89)

Lutja e Hz. Jusufit a.s.
FATIR-SEMAVATI VEL-ERDI ENTE VELIJJI FID DUNJA VEL-AHIRETI TEVEFFENI MUSLIMEN VE ELHIKNI BIS-SALIHIN.
Zoti im,Ti më ke dhënë mua pushtet,më mësove mua komentin e ëndërrave,o Krijues i qiejve e i tokës,Ti je kujdestar imi në dynja e në Ahiret,më bën të vdes mysliman dhe më bashko me të mirët!
(Jusuf,101)
RABBIS-SIXHNU EHABBU ILEJJE MIMMA JEDUNENI ILEJHI VE IL-LA TASRIFANNI KEJDEHUNNE ASBU ILEJHINNE VE EKUN MINEL-XHAHILIN.
O Zoti im,burgu është më i dëshiruar për mua,se sa atë që më ofrojnë ato mua dhe nëse Ti nuk më largon prej meje dredhinë e tyre,unë mund të anoj të ata dhe të bëhem injorant.
(Jusuf,33)

Lutja e Hz. Junusit a.s.
LA ILAHE IL-LA ENTE SUBHANEKE INNI KUNTU MIN EDH-DHALIMIN.
Nuk ka Zot pos Teje.Ti je i pastër,nuk ke të meta.Unë i bëra padrejt vetes!
(El-Enbija,87)

(është kjo duaja e Junusit a.s. në barkun e peshkut.Për të ai ka shpëtuar nga vuajtja,ndërsa Kurani thotëNdërsa në mënyre të njejtë i shpëtojm edhe besimtarët tjerë).
(Muslimani nuk lutet me këtë lutje për ndonjë gjë,e të mos i pranohet lutja)

Lutja e Hz. Zekerijahut a.s.
RABBI LA TEZERNI FERDEN VE ENTE HAJRUL-VARITHIN.
Zoti im,më le të vetmuar se Ti je më i miri trashëgues(pas çdo kujt)
(El-Enbija,89)

(Ky ajet recitohet për çifta që nuk kan fëmijë)
Lutja e Hz.Sylejmanit a.s.
RABBI EVZINI EN ESHKURE NIMETEKEL-LETI ENAMTE ALEJJE VE ALA VALIDEJJE VE EN AMELE SALIHAN TERDAHU VE ED-HILNI BI RAHMETIKE FI IBADIKES-SALIHIN.
Zoti im,më mundëso që të falënderoj për të mirat Tuaja që mi dhurove mua dhe prindërve të mi dhe që të bëj vepra të mira që Ti pëlqen,e me mëshirën tënde më shtie në mesin e robëve Tuaj të mirë!
 (En-Neml,19)                                                                                                           
Lutja e Hz. Musait a.s.
ENTE VELIJJUNA FAGFIR LENA VERHAMNA VE ENTE HAJRUL-GAFIRIN.VEKTUB LENA FI HADHIHID-DUNJA HASENETEN VE FIL-AHIRETIN INNA HUDNA ILEJK.
Ti mbrojtësi ynë,pra falna e mëshirona,se Ti je më i miri që falë(gabimet).Dhe cakto për ne(jetë) të mirë në dynja dhe të mirë në botën tjetër,pse vërtet jemi kthyer kah Ti.
(El-Araf,155-156)
SUBHANEKE TUBTU ILEJKE VE ENE EVVELUL-MUMININ.
E lartë është madhëria Jote,pendohem të Ti(për atë që kërkova),dhe unë jam i pari i besimtarëve.
(El-Araf,143)

Lutja Hz.Isa a.s.
ALLAHUMME RABBENA ENZIL ALEJNA MAIDETEN MINES-SEMAI TEKUNU LENA IDEN LIEVVELINA VE AHIRINA VE AJETEN MINKE VERZUKNA VE NETE HAJRUR-RAZIKIN.
O All-llah,Zot ynë,zbritna nga qilli një tryezë,të na jetë festë(gëzim) për ne dhe për ata(që vijnë)pas nesh,të jetë argument prej Teje,dhe dhurona se Ti je furnizuesi më i mirë!
(El-Maide,114)

Një Lutje  e Hz.Muhammedit s.a.v.s. 
KULIL-LAHUMME MALIKE-MULKI TUTIL-MULKE MEN TESHAU VE TENZIUL-MULKE MIMMEN-TESHAU VE TUIDHDHU MEN TESHAU VE TUDHIL-LU MEN TESHAU BI JEDIKEL-HAJR,INNEKE ALA KUL-LI SHEJIN KADIR.TULIXHUL-LEJLE FIN NEHARI VE TULIXHUN-NEHARE FIL-LEJLI VE TUHRIXHUL-HAJJE MINEL-MEJJITI VE TUHRIXHUL-MEJJITE MINEL-HAJJ,VE TERZUKU MEN TESHAU BI GAJRI HISAB.
Thuaj:O Allah,Sundues i çdo sendi,Ti ia jep pushtetin atij që do,Ti ia heq prej dore pushtetin atij që do dhe e përul atë që do,e larteson atë që do.Çdo e mirë është në dorën Tënde,vërtet,Ti ke mundësi për çdo gjë.Ti e fute natën në ditë dhe Ti e fute ditën në natë,Ti nxjerr nga i vdekuri të gjallin dhe nga i gjallitë vdekurin dhe Ti e begaton pa masë atë që do!
(Ali Imran,26-27)
____________________________________________

Lutja e Sahabëve të Pejgamberit s.a.v.s.
RABBENAAMENNABIMAENZELTEVETTEBANER-RESULE FAKTUBNA MEASH-SHAHIDIN.
Zoti ynë,ne e besuam atë që e zbrite(shpalljen), e pasuam të dërguarin(Isain),pra shënona bashkë me ata që dëshmojnë(besimin e drejtë)!
(Ali Imran,53)
Lutja kundër cytjes së djajëve
RABBI INNI EUDHU BIKE MIN HEMEZATISH-SHEJATINI VE EUDHU BIKE RABBI EN JAHDURUN.
O Zoti im,unë mbrohem me Ty prej cytjeve të djajve!Dhe mbështetem të Ti që ata të mos më afrohen!
(El-Muminun,97-98)
______________________________________________
Lutja e besimtarëve të sinqertë
SEMINA VE ETANA GUFRANEKE RABBENA VE ILEJKEL-MASIR.RABBENA LA TUAHIDHNA IN NESINA EV AHTANA RABBENA VE LA TAHMIL ALEJNA ISREN KE MA HAMELTEHU ALEL-LEDHINE MIN KABLINA,VE LA TUHAMMILNA MA LA TAKATE LENA BIHI VAFU AN-NA VAGFIR LENA VERHAMNA,ENTE MEVLANA,FEN-SURNA ALEL-KAVMIL-KAFIRIN.
Dëgjuam dhe respektuam.Kërkojm faljen tënde o Zot ynë,të Ti është ardhmëria(jonë).
Zoti ynë,mos na dëno nëse harrojmë ose gabojmë!Zoti ynë,mos na ngarko neve barrë të rëndë siç i ngarkove ata para nesh!Dhe Zoti ynë,mos na ngarko me atë për të cilën nuk kemi fuqi!Dhe na i mbulo të këqiat,na fal dhe na mëshiro.Ti je Mbrojtësi  ynë,pra na ndihmo kundër popullit pabesimtar.
(El-Bekare,285-286)
El-Fatiha 
1.Bismil-lahir Rahmanir Rahim 
2.EL-HAMDULILAHI RABBILALEMIN
3.ERRAHMANI RRAHIM
4.MALIKI JEUMIDDIN
5.IJAKE NABUDU VE IJAKE NESTEIN
6.IHDINA SSIRATAL MUSTEKIM
7.SIRATAL-LEDHINE ENAMTE ALEJHIM
8.GAJRIL MAGDUBI ALEJHIM VELE DDALIN
1.Me emrin Allahut,Mërshiruesit,Mëshirëbërësit,
2.Falënderimi i takon Allahut,Zotit të botrave!
(Kur në shqiptojmë Allahu subhanehu ve teala  thotë:Robi im më Lavdrojë)
3.Mëshiruesit,Mëshirëbërësit!
(Kur në shqiptojmë Allahu subhanehu ve teala  thotë:Robi im më ngriti lartë)
4.Sunduesit të Ditës së Gjykimit
(Kur në shqiptojmë Allahu subhanehu ve teala  thotë:Robi më ka bër të famshëm)
5.Vetëm Ty të adhurojmë dhe vetëm  prej Teje kërkojm ndihmë!
(Kur në shqiptojmë Allahu subhanehu ve teala  thotë: Robit tim i takon çdo gjë që lutet)
6.Udhezona (përforcona në rrugën e drejtë!
7.Në rrugën e atyre,të cilët i begatove më të mira,
8.jo në të atyre që kunder veti tëroqën hidhërimin, e as në të atyre që  e humbën veten!
Suretul-Ihlas
Bismil-lahir Rahmanir Rahim 
Kul huvAll-llahu ehad,
Allahus-samed,
lem,jelid ve lem juled,
ve lem jekun lehu kufuven ehad.
Thuaj:Ai,Allahu është Një!Allahu është Ai që çdo krijesë i drejtohet(i mbështetet) për çdo nevojë.As ska lindur kë,as nuk është i lindur Dhe askush nuk është i barabarte me Atë!
(El-Ihlas,1-4)
Suretul-Felek
Bismil-lahir Rahmanir Rahim 
Kul eudhu bi Rabbil felek,
min sherri ma halek,
ve min sherri gasikin idha vekab,
ve min sherrin-nef-fathati fil ukad,
ve min sherr-rri hasidin idha hased.
Thuaj :i habitur!:  mbështetem Zotit të agimit,prej demit të çdo krijese që Ai e krijoi,dhe prej errësirës së natës kur ngryset plotësisht,dhe prej demit të atyre që lidhin dhe fryjnë nyja,edhe prej demit të smirëziut kur vepron me smirë
(El-Felek,1-5)
Suretun-Nas
Bismil-lahir Rahmanir Rahim 
Kul eudhu bi Rabbin nas,
maliki-nas,
ilahin-nas,
minsherri-rril vesvasil-han-nas,
eledhi juvesvisu fi sudurin-nas,
minel-xhineti ven-nas.
Thuaj :Mbështetem(mbrohem) të Zoti i njerëzve!Sunduesi i njerëzve,të Adhuruarin e njerëzve,prej të keqes së cytësit që fshihet,i cili bën cytje në zemrat e njerëzve,qoftë ai (cytësi)prej xhinëve apo njerëzve
(En-Nas,1-6)
EL Bekare(1-4)
BISMIL-LAHIR-RAHMANIR-RAHIM
ELIF LAM-MIM!(1)DHALIKEL-KITABU LA REJBE FIH.HUDEN LIL-MUTTEKIN,(2)EL-LEDHINE JUMINUNE BIL-GAJBI VE JUKIMUNE S-SALATE VE MIMMA REZAKNAHUM JUNFIKUN,(3)VEL-LEDHINE JUMINUNE BIMA UNZILE ILEJKE VE MA UNZILE MIN KABLIK,VE BIL-AHIRETI HUM JUKINUN,(4)ULA-IKE ALA HUDEN MIR-RABBIHIM VE ULA-IKE HUMUL-MUFLIHUN.
Elif,Lam,Mim.Ky është libri që nuk ka dyshim në të (sepse është prej All-llahut)është udhëzues për të ata që janë të devotshëm.
Të cilet e besojnë të fshehtën,e kryejnë faljen(Namazin)dhe prej asaj që Në u kemi dhënë ,ata japin (zekatin,sadaka etj.)Dhe ata ,të cilet besojne në atë që tu shpall ty dhe në atë që është shpallur para teje dhe,qe janë të bindur plotësisht për (jeten e ardhshme në)botën tjetër(Ahiretin).Të tillët janë të udhëzuar nga Zoti i tyre dhe vetëm ata janë të shpëtuarit.

EL Bekare( 255-257) -AJETUL-KURSI
BISMIL-LAHIR-RAHMANIR-RAHIM.
ALL-LLAHU LA ILAHE IL-LA HUVEL HAJJUL KAJJUMU LA TEHUDHUHU SINETUN VE LA NEUM,LEHU MA FIS SEMAVATI VE MA FIL ERDI MEN DHEL-LEDHI JESHFEU INDEHU IL-LA BI IDHNIHI,JELEMU MA BEJNE EJDIHIM VE MA HALFEHUM VE LA JUHITUNE BI SHEJIN MIN ILMIHI IL-LA BI MA SHAE VESIA KURSIJJUHUS SEMAVATI VEL ERDA,VE LA JEUDUHU HIFDHUHUMA VE HUVELALIJJULADHIM(255)LA IKRAHE FID DIN,KAD TEBEJJENER RUSHDU MINEL GAJJ,FE MEN JEKFUR BIT TAGUTI VE JUMIN BIL-LAHI FE KAD ISTEMSEKE BIL URVETIL VUTHKA LAN FISAME LEHA,VALL-LLAHU SEMIUN ALIM(256)ALL-LLAHU VELIJJUL-LEDHINE AMENU JUHRIXHUHUM MINEDH DHULUMATI ILEN NUR,VEL-LEDHINE KEFERU EVLIJAHUMUTTAGUTU JUHRIXHUNEHUM MIN EN NURI ILEDH DHULUMAT,ULAAIKE ESHABUN NARI HUM FIHA HALIDUN(257)
Allahu është një,nuk ka zot tjetër përveç Tij,Ai është Mbikëqyres i Përhershem dhe i Përjetshem.Atë nuk e kap as dremitja as gjumi,gjithçka ka në qiej dhe në Tokë është vëtem e Tij.Kush mund të ndërmjetesoje tek Ai,pos më lejen e tij,e di të tashmen që është prane tyrë dhe të ardhem,nga ajo që Ai di të tjeret dinë vetem aq sa Ai ka dëshiruar,Kursi-u i Tij[dija sundimi]perfshin qiejt dhe Token.Kujdesi i Tij ndaj të dyjave,nuk i vjen rëndë,Ai është më i larti,më i madhi.
Në fe nuk ka dhunë.është sqaruar e vertëta nga e kota.E kush nuk i beson të pavërtëtat e i beson Allahut,ai është kapur për lidhjen me të forte,e cila nuk ka keputje,Allahu është Dëgjues i dijshëm.Allahu është Mbikëqyres i atyre qe besuan,i nxjerr ata errësirave në dritë.E kujdestare të atyre që nuk besuan janë djajte që i nxjerrin ata prej drite e i hedhin në errësira.Ata janë banorë të Zjarrit,ku do të qëndrojnë përgjithmon.
(El-Bekare,255-257}

El-Muminun
BISMIL-LAHIR-RAHMANIR-RAHIM.
AMENER-RESULU BIMA UNZILE ILEJHI MIN RABBIHI VEL-MUMINUNE,KUL-LUN AMENE BIL-LAHI VE MELAIKETIHI VE KUTUBIHI VE RUSULIHI,LA NUFERRIKU BEJNE EHADIN MIN RESULIHI VE KALU SEMINA VE ETANA GUFRANEKE RABBENA VE ILEJKEL-MESIR.LA JUKELIFULLAHU NEFSE IL-LA VUSAHA MA KESEBET VE ALEJJHA MEKTESEBET.RABBENA LA TUAHIDHNA INNESINA EUAHTANA.RABBENA VE LA TAHMIL ALEJNA ISTEN KEMA HAMELTEHU ALEL-LEDHINE MIN KABLINA.RAB-BENA VE LA TUHAMMILNA MA LA TAKATE LENA BIHI VAFU ANA,VAGFIR LENA,VERHAMMA,ENTE MEULANA,FENSURNA ALELKAUMIL-KAFIRIN.
I dërguari i besoj asaj qe ju shpall prej Zotit të Tij,e ashtu edhe besimtarët.secili i bësoj Allahut,engjëjve të Tij,shpalljeve të Tij,të dërguarve të Tij.Ne nuk bëjm dallim në asnjërin nga të dërguarit e Tij dhe thane:
iu përgjegjëm (thirrjes) dhe respektuam(urdhërin).Kërkojme falje tënde o Zoti ynë!Vetem të Ti është ardhmëria jonë.Allahu nuk e obligon asnjë njeri përtej mundësisë së tij,atij (njeriut)i takon ajo që e fiton dhe atij i bie ajo (e keqe) që e mëriton.
Zoti yne,mos na dëno nese harrojmë ose gabojmë!
Zoti ynë,mos na ngarko më atë për të cilen në nuk kemi fuqi!Na i shlyëj mëkatet,na i mbulo të këqijat,na mëshiro.Ti je mbrojtesi ynë,na ndihmo kunder popullit pabësimtar!.

(Kush e reciton  kete sure dhe te Ajetul Kursi,kur te agoj ,do të jete i mbrojtur deri në oret e nates,ndersa kush e reciton në mbramje,jan në mbrojtje deri ne agim)

EL Bekare(284-286)
BISMIL-LAHIR-RAHMANIR-RAHIM
LIL-LAHI MA FIS SEMAVATI VE MA FIL ERDI,VE IN TUBDU MA FI ENFUSIKUM EV TUHFUHU JUHASIBKUM BIHIL-LAHU,FE JEGFIRU LIMEN JESHAU VE JUADHDHIBU MEN JESHAU,VALL-LLAHU ALA KULI-LI SHEJ IN KADIR(284) AMENER RESULU BIMA UNZILE ILEJHI MIN RABBIHI VEL MUMINUN, KUL-LUN AMENE BIL-LAHI VE MELAIKETIHI VE KUTUBIHI VE RUSULIHI,LA NUFERRRIKU BEJNE EHADIN MIN RUSULIHI VE KALU SEMINA VE ETANA GUFRANEKE REBBENA VE ILEJKEL MESIR(285)LA JUKEL-LIFULLAHU NEFSEN IL-LA VUSAHA,LEHA MA KESEBET VE ALEJHA MAK TESEBET,RABBENA LA TUAHIDHINA IN NESINA EV EHTANA,RABBENA VE LA TEHMIL ALEJNA ISREN KEMA HAMELTEHU ALEL-LEDHINE MIN KABLIKA,REBBENA VE LA TUHAMMILNA MA LA TAKATE LENA BIHI,VEFU ANNA VEGFIR LENA VER HAMNA ENTE MEULANA FEN SURNA ALEL KAUMIL KAFIRIN(286)                                                                  
Vetëm të Allahut janë gjithçka ka në qiej dhe çka në Tokë, e për atë që e keni në shpirtin tuaj,e shfaqët haptazi ose e mbajtët fshehtë, Allahu do tju marrë në përgjegjësi,e Ai ia fal atij që do dhe e dënon atë që do,Allahu ka mundësi për çdo send.I Dërguari i besoi asaj që i shpall prej Zotit të tij, e  ashtu edhe besimtaret.Secili i besoi Allahut,engjëjve të Tij,shpalljeve të Tij,të dërguarve të Tij.Në nuk bëjmë dallim në asnjërin nga të dërguarit e Tij,dhe thanë:Iu përgjigjëm thirrjes dhe respektuam urdhin.Kërojme faljen tënde o Zoti ynë!Vetëm të Ti është ardhmëria jon.Allahu nuk e obligon asnjë njëri përtej mundësise se tij,atij(njeriut)i takon ajo që e fiton dhe atij i bie ajo(e keqë)që e meritoi.Zoti ynë,mos na dëno nëse harrojmë ose gabojmë! Zoti ynë,mos na ngarko neve barrë te rëndë siç i ngarkove ata qe ishin para nesh!Zoti yne,mos na ngarko më atë për të cilen në nuk kemi fuqi!Na i shlyej mëkatet,na i mbulo të këqijat,na mëshiro!Ti je Mbrojtësi ynë,na ndihmo kundër atyre që nuk besojnë!
(El-Bekare,284-286)
_____________________________________________
Lutja e Teubes
FE AMENNA RABBENA FAGFIR LENA DHUNUBENA KEFFIRANNA SEJJIATINA VE TEVEFFENA MEAL-EBRAR.
Zoti ynë,ne dëgjuam një thirrës që ftonte për besim(e që thoshte)Të besoni Zotin tuaj!E ne besuam!Zoti ynë,na i falë mëkatet tona,na i mbulo të metat dhe pas vdekjes na bashko me të mirët!
(Ali Imran,193)
Lutja e besimtarëve gjatë kohës së Haxhit
*Allahumme Rabbena atina fid-dunja haseneten ve fil-ahireti haseneten ve kina adhaben-nar.
[O Allah,Zot ynë ,na dhuro të mira në këtë botë dhe të mira në botën tjetër  dhe na ruaj nga vuajtja në zjarr.
Lutja pë të kërkuar falje
*Estagfirullahe ve etubu ilejhi
[kërkoj faljen e Allahut dhe tek Ai pendohem]

*La ilahe il-Allahu vahdehu la sherike leh,lehul-Mulku ve lehul-hamdu ve huve ala kul-li shejin kadir
[ska të adhuruar përveç Allahut,Një dhe i pashoq,Atij i takon sundimi dhe lavdërimi.
Ai është i plotfuqishëm mbi çdo sendi]
EL-HAMDU LIL-LAHIL-LEDHI KADA ANNA NUSUKENA.ALLAHUMME ZIDNA IMANEM VE JEKINEN VE TEFVIKAN VE AVNA VAGFIR LENA VE LI ABAINA VE UMMEHATINA VEL-MUSLIMINE EXHMEIN.
Falënderoj Allahun.xh.h. Cili na mundësoj ti kryjejmë ibadetet tona.Allahu im,shtoje imanin tonë,bindjen tonë,na forco dhe na ndihmo.Na fal ne,baballarëve tanë dhe nënave tona dhe gjithë besimtarëve.

*Ja Hajju ja Kajjumu bi rahmetike estegithuaslih li sheni kul-lehu ve la tekilni ila nefsi.
[O i Gjallë përgjithmonë , o Mbikëqyrës i çdo gjëje,me mëshirën Tënde kërkoj ndihmë,ma përmirëso tërë gjendjen time dhe mos me lë të mbështetetem ne veten time ,as sa një lëvizje e syrit]

Redijtu bil-lahi Rabben ve bil-Islami dinen,ve bi Muhammedin alehi selam nebijjen.
Jam i kënaqur që Zoti im është All-llahu,feja ime është Islami dhe Pejgamberi im është Muhammedi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem]

*All-llahume afini fi bedeni,All-llahume afini fi semi,All-llahume afini fi besari,la ilahe il-la ente,All-llahume inni eudhu bike minel-kufri vel-fakri,ve eudhu bike min adhabil-kabr,la ilahe il-la ente.
O Zoti im,më jep shëndet në trupin tim,
O Zoti im,më jep shëndet në të dëgjuarit tim,
O Zoti im,më jep shëndet në të pamurit
O Zot im,kërkoj mbrojtjen Tënde nga kufri(mosbesimi) e varfëria dhe kërkoj mbrojtjen Tënde nga dënimi i varrit.
Ska të adhuruar tjetër përveç Teje.

JA RABB ,MARUFEN MIN MARUFIKE TUGNINI BIHI AN MARUFI MEN SIVAKE JA MARUFE BIL-MARUF.
O Zot më dhuro të mira nga mirësia Jote e cila do tmë bëjë të pavarur nga mirësia e krijesave Tua,o Ti që je i njohur për mirësi.

______________________________________________
ALLAHUMME FEASHABNIL-AFIJETE FI BEDENI VEL-ISMETE FI DINI VE AHSIN MUNKALEBI
Allahu im,më jep shëndet në trupin tim dhe bën që ti përmbahem fesë në menyrë të përkryer.
ALLAHUMMASAMNA BI DINIKE VE TAVAIJETIKE VE TAVAIJETI RESULIKE SAL-LALLAHU ALEJHI VE SEL-LEME VE XHENNIBNA HUDUDEKE.ALLAHUMMEXHALNA NUHIBBUKE VE NUHIBBU MELAIKETEKE VE ENBIJAEKE VE RUSULEKE VE NUHIBBU IBADEKES-SALIHIN.ALLAHUMME HABBIBNA ILEJKE VE ILA MELAIKETIKE VE ENBIJAIKE VE RUSULIKE VE ILA IBADIKES-SALIHIN.ALLAHUMME JESSIRNA LIL-JUSRA VE XHEN-NIBNEL-USRA VAGFIR LENA FIL-AHIRETI VEL-ULA VEXHALNA MIN EIMMETIL-MUTTEKIN.
Allahu im,më mbroj me fenë Tënde dhe bindjen ndaj Tëje dhe më bindjen ndaj Pejgamberit Tënd s.a.v.s. 
Allahu im,na banë nga ata të cilët të duan dhe të cilët i duan melekët Tu,të dërguarit,pejgamberët dhe robërit e mirë.
Allahu im,na bën të dashur për melekëtë Tu,të dërguarit,pejgamberët dhe robërit e mirë.
Allahu im,na lehtëso hyrjen në Xhenet dhe na mbroj nga Xhehnemi dhe na fal edhe në këtë
edhe në botën tjetër dhe na bën model të devotshmërisë.

Lutja e Istigfarit
ALL-LLAHUMME ENTE RABBI,LA ILAHE IL-LA ENTE,HALEKTENI VE ENEABDUKE VE ENE ALAAHDIKE VE VADIKE MESTETATU.EUDHU BIKE MIN SHERRI MA SANATU,EBUU ILEJKE BI NIMETIKE ALEJJE VE EBUU BI DHENBI FAGFIRLI FE INNEHU LA JAGFIRUDH-DHUNUBE IL-LA ENTE.
O All-llah,Ti je Zoti im.ska të adhuruar përveç Teje.Ti më ke krijuar dhe unë jam robi yt.I jam besnik marrëveshjes dhe premtimit(që ta kam dhënë)aq sa kam mundësi.
Kërkoj mbështetje të Ti që të më mbrosh prej të keqës që e kam bërë.Unë jam mirënjohës ndaj dhuntive Tua dhe pranoj mëkatet e mia.
Më fal,ngase mëkatet nuk i falë askush përveç Teje.

Emri më I madh I Allahut(EL-ISMUL-ADHAM)
ALL-LLAHUMME INNI ESELUKE BI ENNE LEKEL-HAMDE LA ILAHE IL-LA ENTEL-MEN-NANU BEDIUS-SEMAVATI VEL-ERDI DHUL-XHELALI VEL-IKRAMI,JA HAJJU JA KAJJUM.
O Zot,unë të lutem ngase Ty të përket çdo mirënjohje.Nuk ka Zot pos Teje,që ofron të mira,që prej asgjëje krijove qiejt dhe token,cilit i përket madhështia dhe nderi,o i Gjalli,që mirëmban çdo gjë!

Duaja nese te godit ndonje telashe
INNA LIL-LAHI VE INNA ILEJHI
Vërtet,na i përkasim Allahut dhe te Ai do të kthehemi.

Menjanimi i shirkut të madh dhe të vogel
ALLAHUMME INNI EUDHUBIKE EN USHRIKE BIKE VE ENE EALEMU,VE ESTAGFIRUKELIMA LA EALEMU
O Zot,më mbroj nga të përshkruarit shok Ty në atë që e di,dhe të lutem për faljen e mëkateve për ate që nuk di

Preferohet në rast të pagjumëmësisë
ALL-LLAHUMME LEKE ESLEMTU VE BIKE AMENTU VE ALEJKE TEVEKKELTU VE ILEJKE ENEBTU VE BIKE HASAMTU VE ILEJKE HAKEMTU VE ENTE RABBUNA VE ILEJKEL-MASIR.FAGFIR LI MA KADDEMTU VE MA EHHARTU VE MA ESRERTU VE MA ALENTU VE MA ENTE ALEMU BIHI MINNI,ENTEL MUKADDIMU VE ENTEL-MUEHHIDU LA ILAHE IL-LA ENTE VE LA HAVLE VE LA KUVVETE IL-LA BIL-LAH.
O Zot,Ty të dorëzohem,në Ty besoj,të Ti mbështetem,Ty të drejtohem,me Ty shkoj kundër armiqve të mi,të Ti ankohem,Ti je Zoti ynë dhe kthimi është vetëm të Ti.Më fal atë që kam bërë më herët,atë që do ta bëj më vonë,atë që e kam fshehur,atë që e kam bërë haptas dhe atë që Ti e din më mire se unë,ti je ai që përparon dhe lë anash.Nuk ka Zot pos Teje.
Pa Allahun nuk mund të ketë asnjë fuqi as ndryshim!

Lutja e udhëtarit kur niset për udhëtim
ALL-LLAHU EKBER,ALL-LLAHU EKBER,ALL-LLAHU EKBER!
SUBHANEL-LEDHI SEHARE LENA HADHA VE MA KUNNA LEHU MUKRININ VE INNA ILA RABBINA LE MUNKALIBUN.ALL-LLAHUMME INNA NESELUKE FI SEFERINA HADHA ELBIRRE VET-TAKVA VE MINELAMELI MA TERDA .ALL-LLAHUME HEVVIN ALEJNA SEFERENA HADHA VETVIANNA BUDEH,ALL-LLAHUME ENTES-SAHIBU FIS-SEFER VEL HALIFETU FIL-EHL,ALL-LLAHUMME INNE EUDHU BIKE MIN VAETHAIS-SEFER VE KEABETIL-MENDHAR VE SUILMUNKABLEBI FIL-MALI VEL-EHL.
Allahu është më i madhi,Allahu është më i madhi,Allahu është më i madhi.
I Lartmadhërishëm qoftë Ai që i nënshtroi këto për na,sepse në nuk do të kishim pasur mundësi ta bënim këtë.Ne me të vërtët tek Zoti ynë do të kthehemi.O Zoti ynë,të lutem që në udhëtimin tonë të na mundësosh të bëjm mirësi dhe të jemi të devotshëm,të bëjmë mirësi dhe të jemi të devotshëm,të bëjmë vepra e të cilat Ti je i kënaqur.O Zoti ynë,na lehtëso neve udhëtimin tonë dhe na e bëj të rahatshëm rrugën.O Zoti ynë,Ti je shoqërues në udhëtim dhe mbrojtës i familjes tonë.O Zoti im,kërkoj që të më mbrosh nga vështiresitë e udhëtimit dhe nga kënaqesitë e tij,nga shikimet qëllimkëqija dhe nga telashet më pasuri dhe familje.

ALLAHUMME IJJAKE ERXHU VE LEKE EDU FEBELIGNI SALIHA EMELI VAGFIRLI DHUNUBI VEMNUN ALEJJE BIMA MENEMENENTE BIHI ALA EHLI TAATIKE INNEKE ALA KUL-LI SHEJIN KADIR.
Allahu im,në mëshirën Tënde shpresoj dhe Ty të lutem,andaj më plotëso shpresat e mia të mira dhe më fal mëkatet dhe më dhuro të mira çfarë u ke dhuruare atyre që të janë bindur.
Ti vërtet je i gjithëpushtetshëm
ALLAHUMME JA MUKALIBEL-KULUBI THEBBIT KALBI ALA DINIK.ALLAHUMME INNI ESELUKE MUXHIBATI RAHMETIKE VE ADHAIME MAGFIRETIKE VES-SELAMETE MIN KUL-LI ISMIN VEL-FEVZE BIL-XHENNETI VENEXHATE MINEN-NAR.ALLAHUMME INNI ESELUKEL-HUDA VER-RUKA VEL-AFAFE VEL GINA.ALLAHUMME EINNI ALA DHIKRIKE VE SHUKRIKE VE HUSNI IBADETIK.ALLAHUMME INNI ESELUKE MINEL-HAJRI KUL-LIHI MA ALIMTU MINHU VE MA LEM EALEMU,VE EUDHU BIKE MINESH-SHERRI KUL-LIHI MA ALIMTU MINHU VE MA LEM EALEM,VE ESELUKEL-XHENNETE VE MA KARREBE ILEJHA MIN KAVLIN EV AMELIN,VE EUDHU BIKE MINEN-NARI VE MA KARREBE ILEJHA MIN KAVLIN EV AMEL.
Allahu im,o Ti Cili rrotullon zemrat,më forco zemrën time në fë.Allahu im,të lutem për atë që do të jetë shkak që tmë mëshirosh dhe tmë falesh dhe që do tmë ruaj nga çdo mëkat.
Ma dhuro atë që do të jetë shkak i hyrjes time në Xhenet dhe shpëtim nga Zjarri.Allahu im,të lutem për udhëzim,ndershmëri dhe pavarësi.Allahu im,më ndihmo  të kujtoj.Allahu im,të lutem për çdo të mirë që i njeh,ndërsa unë nuk i njoh,ndërsa kërkoj shpëtim nga çdo e keqe që e njoh dhe nuk e njoh.Të lutem për Xhenet dhe për çdo fjalë e vepër që do tme afrojnë per ne  Xheneti,ndërsa  kërkoj shpëtim nga Zjarri dhe nga çdo fjalë e vepër që do tmë shpjerë në Zjarr.

LA HAVLE VE LA KUVVETE IL-LA BIL-LAH
Ska lëvizje e as force përveç se më dëshirën e Allahut.

(Kjo lutje është ilaç për nëntëdhjetë e nëntë sëmundje,më e lehta e të cilëve është brenga.) 
Lutja me rastin e frikës në gjumë
EUDHU BI KELIMATIL-LAHIT-TAMMATI,MIN GADABIHI VE IKABIHI VE SHERRI IBADIHI VE MIN HEMEZATISH-SHEJATIN VE EN JAHDURUN.
Kërkoj mbrojtjen me fjalët e përsosura të Allahut nga hidhërimi i Tij,nga dëmi i robërve të Tij dhe nga vesveset e shejtanëve dhe nga afrimi i tyre-shejtanëve.

ALLAHUMME INNI EUDHU BIKE MIN MUNKERATIL AHLAKI VEL-MALI VE EHVAI VEL-EDVA.
O Zot,kërkoj mbrojtjen Tënde nga cilësitë e papëlqyeshme,punët e papëlqyeshme dëshirat e shëmtuara dhe sëmundjet e shëmtuara!


ALL-LLAHUMMEKFINI BI HALALIKE AN HARAMIKE VE AGNINI BI FADLIKE A MEN SIVAK.
O Zot,më kënaq me hallallin Tënd,që të mos i qasem haramit dhe më bën mirësinë Tënde që të mos jem i nevojshëm për askënd tjetër pos për Ty!

ALLAHUMME INNI ESELUKE RIZKAN TAJ-JIBEN VE ILMEN NAFIAN VE AMELEN MUTEKABBELA.
O Zot,unë nga Ti kërkoj të më japësh nafakë të bukur,dituri të dobishme dhe punë e vepër të pranuar!

ALLAHUMME INNI ESELUKEL-AFVE VEL-AFIJETE FID-DUNJA VEL-AHIREH,ALL-LLAHUMME INNI ESELUKEL-AFVE VEL-AFIJETE FI DINI VE DUNJAJE VE EHLI VE MALI.ALL-LLAHUMMES-TUR AVRATI VE AMIN REVATI.ALLAHUMME HFEDHNI MIN BEJNI JEDEJJE VE MIN HALFI VE AN JEMINI VE AN SHI-MALI VE MIN FEVKI VE EUDHU BIKE EN UGTALE MIN TAHTI.
O Zot im,kërkoj nga Ti falje dhe shpëtim në këtë botë dhe në Ahiret.Zoti im,kërkoj që të më falësh dhe të më mbrosh në fenë time dhe në jetën time.
O Zoti im,mi mbulo të metat e mia dhe më qëtso në momentet trishtuese.
O Zot,më ruaj nga para dhe prapa, në të djathtë,në të majtë dhe nga lartë,kërkoj nga ti që të më mbrosh të mos më lëshojë toka.

Lutja për mirësitë e Allahut
ALLAHUMME LEKEL-HAMDU MILES SEMAVATI VE MILEL-ERDI VE MILE MA BEJNEHUMA VE MILA MA SHITE MIN SHEJIN BADU,EHLUS-SENAI VEL-KIBRIJAI VEL MEXHID.EHAKKU MA KALEL-ABDU VE KUL-LUNA LEKE ABD.LA MANIA LI MA ATAJTE VE LA MUTIJE LI MA MENATE VE LA JENFEU DHEL-XHEDDI MINKEL-XHEDD.
O Zoti im,të falënderoj aq sa mund të mbushen qijet,aq sa mund të mbudhet toka,aq sa mund të mbushet hapësira midis tyre dhe aq sa dëshiron Ti pas kësaj.
Ti meriton çdo lavdatë,madhërimi dhe respekt.
Kjo është ma reale dhe më meritore që robi mund ta deklarojë,ndërkaq që të gjith në jemi robërit Tu.Atë që e jep Ti,atë nuk mund ta ndalojë asnjëri,ndërsa atë që e ndalon Ti,atë nuk mund ta jap askush.
Askujt nuk mund ti sjell dobi pasuria pa Ty.
______________________________________________
ALL-LLAHUMMAG-FIR LI,VER-HAMNI,VER-DINI,VE AFINI,VER-ZUKNI.
(O Zoti im,më fal mua,më mëshiro,më udhëzo,më jep shëndet dhe më furnizo).

Lutja për kërkuar mbrojtje për femijët
UIDHUKUMA BI KELIMATIL-LAHIT-TAMMEH,MIN KUL-LI SHEJTANIN VE HAMMEH,VE MIN KUL-LI AJNIN VE LAMEH.
Lus Allahun që tju mbrojë me fjalët e tija të plota nga çdo shejtan,çdo dyshim(e keqe)i tij dhe prej çdo syri të keq.

ALLAHUMME INNI EUDHU BIKE MINEL AXHZI VEL KESELI,VEL XHUBNI VEL HEREMI VEL BUHLI,VE EUDHU BIKE MIN ADHABIL KABRI,VE MIN FITNETIL MAHJA VEL MEMAT.
(O Allah,kërkoj mbrojtjen Tënde nga paaftësia dhe dembelia,nga ligështia,pleqëria dhe koprracia,tek Ti kërkoj strehim nga ndëshkimi i varrit dhe nga sprovat e jetës dhe të vdekjes).

ALLAHUMME ASLIH LI DINI ELEDHI HUVE ISMETU EMRI,VE ASLIH LI DUNJAJE EL-LETI FIHA MEASHI,VE ASLIH LI AHIRETI EL-LETI FIHA MEADI,VE IXHAL EL-HAJATE ZIJADETEN LI FI KU-LI HAJR,VE IXHAL EL-MEVTE RAHATEN LI MIN KUL-LI SHERR
(O Allah,ma përmirëso fenë time,që është mbrojtje e çështjes sime,ma përmirërso dynjanë në të cilën është jeta ime,ma përmirëso Ahiretin tim,tek i cili është kthimi im,ma bëj jetën shtesë të çdo pune të mirë dhe vdekjen ma bëj pushim nga çdo e keqe).
ALLAHUMME INNA NESELUKE MIN HAJRI MA SELEKE MINHU NEBIJUK MUHAMMEDIN SAL-LALLAHU-ALEJHI VE SEL-LEM,VE NEUDHU BIKE MIN SHERRI MESTEADHE MINHU NEBIJJUKE MUHAMMEDIN SAL-LALLAHU ALEJHI VE SRL-LEM VE ENTEL MUSTEANU VE ALEJKEL BELAGU VE LA HAVLE VE LA KUVVETE IL-LA BIL-LAH.
(O Allah,ne të lutemi nga mirësia e asaj për të cilën Të është lutur i Dërguari Yt, Muhammedi(sal-lallahu alejhi ve sel-lem),dhe kërkoj mbrojtjen Tënde nga e keqja,për të cilën e ka kërkuar mbrojtjen i Derguari Yt,Muhammedi[sal-lallahu alejhi ve selam]
Ti je Ndihmtari më i mirë. 
Ty të takon komunikimi,dhe ska lëvizje e as fuqi përveç me ndihmën e Allahut).

ALLAHUMME INNI ESELUKE EL-HUDA VETUKA VEL IFAFE VEL-GINA
(O Allah,nga Ti kërkoj udhëzim,Devotshmëri,Ndershmëri dhe Pasuri).

ALLAHUMA INNI EUDHU BIKE MIN SHERI MA AMILTU VE MIN SHERRI MA LEM AEMELU.
(O Allah,kërkoj të më mbrosh nga dëmi i asaj që kam punuar dhe i asaj që nuk kam punuar).

LA ILAHE IL-LALLAHU EL-ADHIMU EL-HALIM,
LA ILAHE IL-LALLAHU  RABBUL-ARSHIL ADHIM,
LA ILAHE IL-LALLAHU RABBUS-SEMAVATI   VE RABBUL-ERDI VE RABBUL-ARSHIL KERIM.
(Ska të adhuruar me të drejtë përveç Allahut të Madhërishëm dhe te Urtë.
Ska të adhuruar me të drejt përveç Allahut Zotit të Arshit te Madhërishëm.
Ska të adhuruar më të drejtë perveç Allahut,Zotit të Qiejeve dhe te Tokës,dhe Zotit të Arshit Fisnik).

ALLAHUMMA RAHMETIKE ERXHU FE LA TEKILNI ILA NEFSI TARFETE AJNIN,VE ASLIH LI SHEENI KULEHU LA ILAHE IL-LA ENTE.
(O Allah,kërkoj mëshirën Tënde,dhe mos më lër të mbështetem në veten time as sa një e rrahur syri,dhe ma përmirëso tërë gjendjen time. 
Ska të adhuruar me të drejtë përveç Teje.





ALLAHUMME MUSARRIFEL KULUBI SARRIF KULUBENA ALA TAATIKE, EN TEXHALIL-KURANE REBIA KALBI VE NURE SADRI VE XHELAE HUZNI VE DHEHABE HEMMI.
(O Allah,Ti që i dryshon zemrat,na i ndysho zemrat tona në Përkushtimin Tënd, bëjë Kuranin pranverë të zemrës sime dhe dritë të gjoksit tim,shëndritje përpikëllimin dhe largim për dëshpërimin).

ALLAHUMME ATI NEFSI TAKVAHA,ZEKKIHA ENTE HAJRUN MEN ZEKKAHA,ENTE VELIJJUHA VE MEVLAHA.
O Allah,dhuroji shpirtit tim devotshmëri,lavdëroje atë,sepse Ti je Ai që më së miri e lavdëron,Ti je i Dashuri dhe Poseduesi i saj.

ALLAHUMME INNI EUDHU BIKE MIN ILMIN LA JENFEU,VE MIN KALBIN LA JAHSHAU,VE MIN NEFSIN LA TESHBEU,VE MIN DAVETIN LA JUSTEXHABU LEHU.
(O A llah,unë kërkoj mbrojtjen Tënde nga Dituria e padobishme,nga zemra e cila sta ka frikën,dhe nga një shpirt i cili nuk ngopet,si dhe nga duaja e cila është e papranuar).

ALLAHUMMA AHSIN AKIBETINA FIL-UMURI KUL-LIHA,VE EXHIRNA MIN HIZJID-DUNJA VE ADHABIL AHIRET.
O Allah,na bëj përfundim të mirë në të gjitha punët tona,dhe na shpëto nga poshtërsitë e kesaj bote e nga ndëshkimi i Ahiretit.
ALLAHUMME ELHIMNI RUSHDI,VE EIDHNI MIN SHERRI NEFSI.
O Allah,më dhuro udhëzim dhe më mbro nga e keqja e vetes sime.

ALLAHUMME INNI ESELUKE ILMEN NAFIAN VE EUDHU BIKE MIN ILMIN LAM JENFEU
O Allah,nga Ti kërkoj të më dhurosh dije të dobishme dhe të më mbrosh nga dija e padobishme.

ALLAHUMME INNI EUDHU BIKE MINEL BERESI,VEL-XHUNUNI,VEL-XHEDHAMI,VE MIN SEJIIL-ESKAMI
O Allah,kërkoj mbrojtjen Tënde nga leproza,nga çmenduria,gjymtimi,dhe nga sëmundjet e këqija. 

ALLAHUMME INNI ESELUKE FIELEL-HAJRAT VE TERKIL MUNKERAT,VE HUBBIL-MESAKIN,VE EN TAGFIR LI VE TERHAMNI,VE IDHA EREDTE FITNETE KAVMIN FETVEFFENI GAJRE MEFTUN,VE  ESLUKE HUBEK,VE HUBBE MEN JUHIBBUKE,VE HUBBE AMELIN JUKARRIBUNI ILA HUBBIKE.
O Allah,Të lutem,më ndihmo të bëj punë të mira,dhe të largohem nga punët e këqija,dhe ti dua nevojtarët  e të ngratet,kërkoj të më falësh dhe  të me mëshirosh,dhe nëse dëshiron ta sprovosh një popull,më bëj të vdes i pasprovuar,kërkoj të më dhurosh dashurinë Tënde,dhe dashurinë e atyre që të duan Ty,si dhe dashurinë e punëve të cilat më afrojnë tek Ti.

ALLAHUMME BI ILMIKEL-GAJBI VE KUDRETIKE ALEL-HALKI AHJINI MA ALIMTEL-HAJATE HAJREN LI,VE TEVEFENI IDHA ALIMTEL-VEFATE HAJREN LI,ALLAHUMME INNI ESELUKE HASHJETEKE FIL-GAJBI VESH-SHEHADETI,VE ESELUKE KELIMTEL HAKKI FIR-RIDA  VELGADAB VE ESELUKEL-KASDE FIL-GINA VEL-FAKRI,VE ESELUKE NEIMEN LA JENFEDH,VE ESELUKE KURRETE AJNIN LA TENKATIU,VE ESELUKE ER-RIDA BADEL-KADA,VE ESELUKE BERDEL-AJSHI BADEL-MEVTI,VE ESELUK LEDHDHETEN-NEDHARI ILA VEXHHIKE,VESH-SHEVKA ILA LIKAIKE,FI GAJRI DARRAE MUDIRRETIN VE LA FITNETIN MUDIL-LETIN ALLAHUMME ZEJJINNA BI ZINETIL-IMAN,VEXHALNA HUDATEN MUHTEDIN.
O Allah,më dijen Tënde për fshehtësitë,dhe me fuqine Tënde mbi krijesat,Të lutem të ma zgjasësh jetën,nëse jeta është më e mirë për mua,dhe të lutem të më bësh të vdekur,nëse vdekja është më e mirë për mua.
O Zoti im,më bëj të frikësohen në vetmi dhe haptazi,më bëj ta flas të vërtetën kur jam i gëzuar dhe kur jam i hidhëruar,kërkoj të jem i matur në pasuri dhe në varfëri.
Të lutem,më jep begati të pashtershme,Të lutem,të më bësh të kënaqur me atë që me ke caktuar,më jep jetë të qetë pas vdekjes,dhe kërkoj që të më dhurosh shikim të këndshëm në Fytyren Tënde,dhe dëshirë(mallëngjim) për takimin më Ty,pa vështirësi dhe sprovim.
O Zoti im,na hijesho ne me hijeshinë e besimit,dhe na bëj udhëzues dhe udhërrëfyes për të tjerët.

ALLAHUMME IKSIM LENA MIN HASHJETIKE MA TEHULU BIHI BEJNENA VE BEJNE MEASIKE,VE MIN TAATIKE MA TUBELIGUNA BIHI XHENNETEK,VE MINEL JEKINI MA TUHEVVINU BIHI ALEJNA MESAIBED DUNJA.
O Allah,na dhuro frigë ndaj Teje aq sa na mjafton të jetë mburojë mes nesh dhe mëkateve tona,na dhuro-frikërespekt ndaj Teje aq sa na mundëson të arrijmë xhenetin Tënd,na dhuro bindje në besim aq sa na i lehtëson fatkeqësitë e kësaj bote.

ALLAHUMME EINNA ALA DHIKRIKE VE SHUKRIKE VE HUSNI IBADETIKE
O Allah,na ndihmo që të Të kujtojmë,të Të falënderojmë dhe të Të adhurojmë sa më mirë.

ALLAHUMME INFAENI BIMA AL-LEMTENI VE AL-LIMNI MA JENFEUNI,VE ZIDNI ILMEN
O Allah,më bëj dobi me atë që më ke mësuar,dhe më mëso atë që më bën dobi mua,dhe ma shto diturinë.

ALLAHUMME INNI ESELUKE MINEL HAJRI KUL-LIHI AXHILIHI VE AXHILIHI,MA ALIMTU MINHU VE MA LEM AELEMU,VE EUDHU BIKE MINESH-SHERRI KUL-LIHI AXHILIHI VEAXHILIHI MA ALIMTU MINHU VE MA LEM AELEMU,ALLAHUMME INNI ESELUKE MIN HAJRI MA SELSSEKE ABDUKE VE NEBIJJUKE VE EUDHU BIKE MIN SHERRI MESTEADHE MINHU ABDUKE VE NEBIJJUKE ALLAHUMME INNI ESELUKE XHENETE VE MA KARREBE ILEJHA MIN KAVLIN EV AMEL,VE EUDHU BIKE MINEN-NARI VE MA KARREBE ILEJHA MIN KAVLIN EV AMEL,VE ESELUKE EN TEXHAL KUL-LE KADAIN KADAJTEHU LI HAJREN
O Allah,unë Të lutem të më dhurosh të gjitha mirësitë,të hershme dhe të vonshme,ato që i di dhe ato që nuk i di,dhe kërkoj mbrojtjen tënde nga çdo e keqe,e hershme apo e vonshme,ato që i di dhe ato që nuk i di.O Allah,Të lutem të më dhurosh mirësitë për të cilat Të është lutur robi dhe Profeti Yt,dhe kërkoj të më mbrosh nga e keqja prej së cilës ka kërkuar mbrojtje robi dhe Profeti Yt.O Allah,unë kërkoj të ma dhurosh Xhennetin dhe ma mundëso
ti bëj ato punë dhe fjalë që me afrojnë tek ai,dhe më mbro nga zjarri e më largo nga punët dhe fjalët që afrojnë tek ai,dhe Të lutem që paracaktimi që ke bërë për mau,të jetë i mirë.

ALLAHUMME EUDHU BIKE MIN SHERRI KU-LI SHEJIN ENTE AHIDHUN BI NASIJETIHI
O Allah,kërkoj mbrojtjen Tënde nga sherri i çdo sendi,balli i të cilit është në dorën Tënde.

ALLAHUMME EL-LIF BEJNE KULUBINA,VE ASLIH DHATE BEJNINA,VE IHDINA SUBULESELAMI VE NEXHXHINA MINEDHULUMATI ILAN-NUR,VE XHENIBNA EL-FEVAHISHE MA DHAHER MINHA VE MA BATAN,VE BARIK LENA FI ESMAINA,VE EBSARINA,VE KULUBINA,VE EZVAXHINA,VE DHURRIJATINA,VE TUB ALEJNA,INNEKE ENTE ETTEVVABURR-RRAHIM,VEXHALNA SHAKIRINE LI NIAMIKE,MUTHNINE BIHA ALEJKE,KABILINE LEHA,VE ETMIMHA ALEJNA
O Allah,na bashko zemrat tona dhe na përmirëso gjendjen tonë,na udhëzo në rrugën e drejtë dhe na shpëto prej territ në dritë,na largo prej punëve të ndyra të hapura e prej atyre të fshehta,na begato ne degjimin tone,na begato në zemrat tonë,e të parët tonë dhe në zemrat tona,dhe në bashkëshortet tona si dhe në pasardhësit tanë,na prano pendimin tonë,së më të vërtetë Ti je pranues i pendimit dhe Mëshirues.Na bë të jemi falënderues ndaj begative të Tua,na bë që me begative të Tua,na bë që me begatitë e Tua të Të falënderojmë dhe që ato ti realizojmë,dhe na i plotëso ato begati.

ALLAHUMME HASIBNI HISABEN JESIRA
O Allah më mundëso një llogari të lehtë

ALLAHUMME INNI EUDHU BIKE MIN JEVMIS-SUI,VE MIN LEJLETIS-SUI,VE MIN SAATIS-SUI,VE MIN SAHIBIS-SUI,VE MIN XHARIS-SUI FI DARIL-MUKAMETI
O Allah,kërkoj mbrojtjen Tënde nga dita e keqe dhe nga nata e keqe,nga momenti i keq dhe nga shoku i keq,si dhe nga fqinji i keq në vendbanim të përhershëm.

ALLAHUMME INNI ESELUKE EL XHENNETE VE ESTEXHIRU BIKE MINEN-NAR.
O Allah,kërkoj të ma dhurosh Xhenetin dhe kërkoj mbrojtjen Tënde nga zjarri  i Xhehenemit.(3 herë)

ALLAHUMME FEKKIHINI FID-DIN
O Allah,më mundëso ta kuptoj fenë.

ALLAHUMME IGFIRLI HATIETITI,VE XHEHLI,VE ISRAFI FI EMRI,VE MA ENTE AELEMU BIHI MINNI,ALLAHUMME IGFIRLI HEZLI VE XHEDDI,VE HATAI VE AMDI,VE KUL-LU DHALIKE INDI
O Allah,më fal gabimet e mia,injorancën time,si dhe kapërcimin e kufijve nga unë,dhe më fal atë që Ti e di më se mirë se unë.
O Allah,mi fal gabimet që kam bërë për mahi dhe me vetëdije,mi fal gabimet e paqëllimshme dhe ato të qëllimshme,dhe tërë kjo është tek unë.

ALLAHUMME INNI DHALEMTU NEFSI DHULMEN KETHIREN VE LA JAGFIRUDH-DHUNUBE IL-LA ENTE,FAGFIRLI MAGFIRETEN MIN INDIKE VERHAMNI,INNEKE ENTEL-GAFURUR-RAHIM
O Allah,unë me të vërtetë i kam bërë vetes shumë padrejtësi,dhe perveç Teje askush nuk fal mëkate,prandaj më fal mua dhe më mëshiro,se me të vërtetë Ti je Falës dhe i Mëshirshëm.

ALLAHUMME IGFIR LI VE IRHAMNI,VEHDINI,VE AFINI,VERZUKNI,VEXHBURNI,VERFANI
O Allah,më fal mua,më mëshiro,më udhëzo,më jep shëndet dhe më furnizo,më detyro dhe më ngri lart mua.

ALLAHUME ZIDNA VE LA TENKUSNA,VE EKRIMNA VE LA TUHINNA,VE AETINA VE LA TAHRIMNA,VE ATHIRNA VE LA TUTHIR ALEJNA,VE ERDINA VE ERDI ANNA.
O Allah na shto të mirat e Tua e mos na i pakëso,na ndero e mos na nënçmo,na dhuro të mira e mos na ndalo,na bënë ngadhnjmtarë,e  jo të mposhtur,na bënë të jemi të kënaqur me Ty dhe Ti të jesh i kënaqur me ne.



ALLAHUMME AHSENTE HALKI FE AHSIN HULUKI
O Allah,ke përsosur krijimtarinë time përsose edhe moralin tim.

ALLAHUMME ATINI ELHIKMETE EL-LETI MEN UTIJEHA FEKAD UTIJE HAJREN KETHIREN
O Allah,më dhuro urtësinë, e cila kujt do i është dhënë,i është dhënë një mirësi e madhe.

ALLAHUMME INNI ESELUKE ILMEN NAFIAN,VE RIZKAN TAJJIBEN VE AMELEN MUTEKABBILEN
O Allah,unë kërkoj të më dhurosh dituri të dobishme,furnizim të mirë dhe vepra të pranuara.

RABBIG-FIRLI VE TUB ALEJJE INNEKE ENTET-TEVVABUR-RAHIM
O Allahu im,më fal mua dhe prano pendimin tim,se vërtet Ti je pranues i pendimit dhe mëshirues.

ALLAHUMME INNI ESELUKE HAJREL-MESELEH,VE HAJRED-DUA,VE HAJREN-NEXHAH,VE HAJRELAMEL,VE HAJRETH-THEVAB,ve hajrel-hajat,ve thebbitni,VE THEKKIL MEVAZINI,VE HAKKIK IMANI,VERFA DEREXHATI,VE TEKABBEL SALATI,VEGFIL HATIETI,VE ESELUKE ED-DEREXHATUL-ULA MINEL-XHENNEH,(amin)
O Allah,nga Ti kërkoj të më dhurosh gjënë më të mirë,lutjen më të mirë,shpëtimin më të mirë,punën më të mirë,shpërblimin më të mirë,jetën më të mirë,më përforco dhe ma rëndo peshojën time,ma plotëso besimin dhe mi ngri shkallët e mia në Xhennet,ma prano namazin dhe mi fal mëkatet e mia,dhe kërkoj të më dhurosh shkallë të larta në Xhennet(amin).

ALLAHUMME INNI ESELIKE HAJRE MA ATIJ,VE HAJRE MA EFAL,VE HAJRE MA AEMEL,VE HAJRE MA BETAN,VE HAJRE MA DHAHER,VE ESELUKE ED-DEREXHATUL-ULA MINEL-XHENNEH(amin),
O Allah,Të lutem,më jep mirësinë e asaj që do të bëj dhe të asaj që do  të punoj,më jep mirësinë e asaj që e fsheh dhe të asaj që e bëj haptazi,dhe kërkoj të më dhurosh shkallë të larta në Xhennet(Amin).
ALLAHUMME INNI ESELUKE EN TERFEA DHIKRI,VE TEDAA VIZRI,VE TUSLIH EMRI,VE TUTAHHIR KALBI,VE TUHASSIN FERXHI,VE TUNEVVIR KALBI,VE TAGFIL LI DHENBI,VE ESELUKE ED-DERAXHATUL-ULA MINEL XHENNEH(amin)
O Allah,nga Ti kërkoj të lartësosh kujtimin tim,të largosh nga unë atë që smund ta mbaj,të permiresosh gjendjen time dhe ta pastrosh zemren time,mbroje organin tim,ndiçoje zemren time ,dhe falmi mëkatet e mia,-dhe kërkoj të më dhurosh shkalle të larta në Xhennet(Amin).
ALLAHUMME INNI ESELUKE EN TUBARIKE FI NEFSI,VE FI SEMI,VE FI BESARI,VE FI RUHI,VE FI HALKI VE FI HULUKI,VE FI EHLI,VE FI MAHJAJE,VE FI MEMATI,VE FI AMELI,FETEKABBEL HASENATI,VE ESELUKE ED-DEREXHATUL-ULA MINEL-XHENNEH,9amin).
O Allah, më beko veten time,dëgjimin tim,shikimin tim,në shpirtin tim,në krijesën time dhe në moralin tim,si dhe më beko ne familjen time,me beko në jetën dhe vdekjen time,si dhe ne punën time,prano nga unë veprat e mia të mira,dhe kërkoj të më dhurosh shkallë të larta ne Xhennet(amin).

Lutja e mbrëmjes
EMSEJNA VE EMSEL-MULKU LIL-LAH VEL-HAMDULIL-LAH.LA ILAHE IL-LALL-LLAHU VAHDEHU LA SHERIKE LEHU,LEHUL-MULKU VE LEHUL-HAMDU VE HUVE ALA KULI SHEJIN KADIR.RABBI ESELUKE HAJRE MA FI HADHIHIL-LEJLETI VE HAJRE MA BADEHA VE EUDHU BIKE MIN SHERRI HADHIHI-LEJLETI VE SHERRI MA BADEHA.RABBI EUDHU BIKE MINEL-KESELI VE SUI-L-KIBERI.RABBI EUDHU BIKE MIN ADHABI-N-NARI VE ADHABI-L-KABRI.
*Ngrysëm kurse sundimi i takon All-llahut.Falënderimi i takon All-llahut,nuk meriton të adhurohet askush tjetër pos All-llahut,i Cili është Një pa rival.Atij i takon sundimi dhe falënderimi.Ai është i Gjithëfuqishëm mbi çdo send.O Zot! Prej Teje kërkoj hajrin e kësaj nate dhe hajrin e netëve tjera pas saj,dhe prej Teje kërkoj që të mbrosh nga sherri i kësaj nate dhe sherri i netëve tjera pas saj.O Zot!Prej Teje kërkoj mbështetje nga dënimi i zjarrit dhe dënimi i varrit.

EUDHU BI KELIMATIL-LAHIT-TAMATI MIN SHERRI MA HALEK
*Kërkoj mbrojtje në fjalën e përsosur të Allahut nga e keqja e çdo gjëje që e ka krijuar.
BISMIL-LAHIL-LEDHI LA JEDURRU MEASMIHI SHEJUN FIL-ERDI VE LA FIS-SEMAI VE HUVES-SEMIUL-ALIM
*Po filloj me emrin e Allahut,me emrin e cilit nuk mund të dëmtoj asgjë në tokë as në qiell,kurse Ai dëgjon çdo gjë dhe din çdo gjë.

(Koha e lutjes është prej ikendisë deri në perëndimin e diellit,preferohet nga tri herë të thuhet)
SUBHANALL-LLAH,VELHAMDULIL-LAH,VE LA ILAHE IL-LA ALL-LLAH,VALL-LLAHU EKBER,VE LA HAVLE VE LA KUVVETE IL-LA BIL-LAH
I Larteësuar qoftë Allahu,Falënderimi i takon Allahut.Ska të adhuruar përveç Allahut ,Allahu është më i Madhi she ska ndryshim e as forcë përvec me ndihmën e Allahut.
Përfundimi
O Allahu im Fisnik! Na falë dhe përgjigju lutjeve tona,me mëshiren Tënde të pakufizuar,sepse  Ti je më Mëshiruesi prej Mëshiruesve!. O Allahu im,më ndihmo të përmend e të falimenderoj dhe më mundëso që të adhuroj sa më mirë,O Allahu im,bëma Kurani të na bëhet shok në këtë botë,ndërmjetsues në diten e Kijametit,dritë në rrugë dhe udhërrëfyes dhe prijës në veprat e mira. 
O Zot,bëne që Pejgamberi ynë në botën tjetër të jetë udhëheqës,ndersa burimi i tij vend në të cilin do të arrijmë.O Zot,na ringjall sërish në grupin e tij,na ndihmo të veprojmë sipas synetit të tij,bën që të vdesim në fenë e tij dhe na bën nga grupi i tij! O Zot,na bashko me te,siç i kemin besuar atij,ndërsa nuk e kemi parë kurrë!
O Zot,mos na ndaj prej tij gjersa nuk bën që të hyjmë aty ku do të hyjë edhe ai,bën që të jemi në shoqëri  të tij me pejgamberët,besimtarët e sinqertë,shehidët dhe njerëzit e mirë.e ata jan shoqëri e mirë!
O Zot,dërgoji selame prej nesh Pejgamberit tonë,sa hëre që kujtimi i tij të kalojë!Paqa dhe selami,mëshira dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi Pejgamberin tonë!
Zoti e shpërbleftë,në emrin tonë,Muhammedin a.s. ashtu siç e ka merituar dhe për çka është i denjë!Lavdruar qoftë Zoti ynë,Zoti i fuqise dhe madhështisë,cili është i pastër nga çdo gjë ia përshkruajnë!Paqa qoftë me të dërguarit tjerë dhe lavdruar qoftë Allahu,Zoti i botëve!
Lus Allahun Madhërishëm,që këtë veper  tma pranojë, që tme gjindet në diten e gjykimit,  të jetë mburojë, mur, kunder dënimit zjarrit xhehnemit.
O Allah,ma dhuro atë që do të jetë shkak i hyrjes time në Xhenet dhe shpëtim nga Zjarri. 
O Allah,ma dhuro atë që do të jetë shkak i hyrjes time në Xhenet dhe shpëtim nga Zjarri. 
O Allah,ma dhuro atë që do të jetë shkak i hyrjes time në Xhenet dhe shpëtim nga Zjarri.Amin

Es-selamu alejkum ve rahmetull-llah.

----------

